# All in one homeschool curriculum



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

A friend sent me this and it looks interesting, although I haven't had time to really study it. For someone looking for free curriculum though, it might be a life saver:

http://allinonehomeschool.wordpress.com/how-to-use-this-curriculum/

Dawn


----------

